# How often to milk a goat?



## goat newbee (Feb 15, 2009)

I just got a Alpine doe. She's such a sweetie!!
My dad said I have to milk her everyday. The lady I bought her from said you can milk her either twice a day or once a day as long as I'm consistent with the time. Wanting some opinions. Thanks so much!


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

How often was the previous owner milking? Twice a day is best, but you can slowly go down to once a day... consistency in time is important


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

twice a day is preferable to me unless they have kids on them.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

How old is she? Is she in milk now? We need pictures please.

If milking once a day, pen the kids up at night so she can see them but they can't get to her. Milk her out then leave the kids with her all day. 

If she does not have kids with her milk her as the previous owner did.


----------



## goat newbee (Feb 15, 2009)

She's five years old. Previous owner didn't regularly milk her. She's in milk now and her kids are weaned ( 12 weeks old) and also with the owner so she's without kids now. I would love to post pics but can not figure it out! So frustrating...


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Depending on how long her kids have been weaned and how long it has been since she has been milked, you may or may not get much milk from her. Get a good dairy goat feed and feed her in the milk stand twice a day and see if she has enough milk to make it worth while. 

You could possibly bring her back up to full production this way.

As for pictures get a photo bucket account. It is free and easy to use.


----------



## goat newbee (Feb 15, 2009)

I milked her last night and got 4 cups from her. Don't know if this is average or alot.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Probably not, but if you continue to milk her on schedule 2 times a day and feed her well she may increase her production.


----------



## goat newbee (Feb 15, 2009)

Milked her once yesterday and got 10 cups out of her. Is that normal?


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

10 cups is what, 2 1/2 quarts? That's decent production. If you get that twice a day, you've got yourself a good goat. 

I milk twice a day when the goats are producing a lot of milk. Once they start to slow down a bit (or after showing season , about mid-November), I'll go down to once a day.


----------

